# Ortovox Beacon Recall



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bump*

Just a little bump up to the top of the page. Snow is coming and you still have time to get your gear ready.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I just got mine in the mail, no problem...fast service.


----------

